# New old Sig Rocks!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My friend, Joe and I came home from the Lansing gun show with a Sig P226 in used condition. Test firing afterward proved this thing still rocks. At 19 feet, my first test-fire target is shown. The group measures 1.375 center-to-center, offhand, PMC ball ammo. The group represents all 15 shots from the stacked mag. The sights are original Sig (adjustable for windage only). The gentleman selling it was known to me as an all-around good guy, leader of a local sportsman's club, and testified with me about a gun bill recently. His parting words were, "You won't have any trouble with it." An honest man!

Best of all, with two factory-magazines, it only cost Joe $300!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Joe got a good deal ! Nice shooting too.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats some real good shooting there! And the price was real good too!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! I've got a Sig model 220 in 9mm (didn't mention the P226 tested today is 9mm, as well - sorry) and am a fan of the German quality. Mine is a W. German model, so it was manufactured before the wall came down. It handles nicely, as well, and carries without bulk, because it doesn't have the double-stack mag. I like the +P+ ammo in mine for serious work and it functions flawlessly.

Years ago, the Sig P226 was among the pistols being considered by the U.S. military to replace the Colt 1911s. They held up better in testing than the Berettas but because they had no manual safety and were not ambidextrous, they were ruled out of contention. However, Special Forces and Navy Seals use the Sigs to this day. In addition, military forces around the world rely on them, too. It's the good stuff!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Crap!!!! I saw the title and thought we were going to talk about some type of rock.....


Sorry, god, but I'm into guns a bit, too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> You going to post that Sunday article? If not, where can I find it?


The *black rat snake* column will be featured in the Sunday outdoor section of The Argus-Press, hopefully with the photo. I never know until it is published. Anytime after that, I post my columns to my site www.thinkingafield.org , and yes, you get a special nod. PM me with an address and I'll mail you an original Sunday newspaper. Sometimes the online versions are available without subscription, but again, I never know. Check www.argus-press.com on Sunday to find out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig and shooting Glen ! You guys found a heck of a deal there. I missed the last one but didn't have any money anyway. That's usually the case when the show comes to town. LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Nice rig and shooting Glen ! You guys found a heck of a deal there. I missed the last one but didn't have any money anyway. That's usually the case when the show comes to town. LOL


The show was on the wimpy side with more empty tables than I have seen before. Plus, antique junk dealers were mixed in. Joe and I still managed to empty our pockets, though. And, yes, it was a very good deal from a private seller.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Last time I went it was pretty crappy. Lot of empty tables then. Wasn't too happy after paying $7 to get in.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, we heard some grumbling, too. But, one good deal made for a good day - not unlike taking a good buck after seeing nothing for a week.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice deal and some great shooting. I'd have to put the barrel against the paper to get that kind of group.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nice deal and some great shooting. I'd have to put the barrel against the paper to get that kind of group.


If ever we meet, I will be glad to demonstrate my modified Weaver stance and technique.

My neighbor came over while I was shooting one day at bowling pins and he tried his hand. He shot about half of them in the body at 10 yards the first try. One quick lesson and on his very next try, he shot all ten with his Taurus 9mm - *in the head of each pin* and knocking them all over from the 30-foot mark.

Some of it is setting your iron sights up correctly and understanding that your target must be visible - not covered up by the front sight. After that, it's just some technique adjustments.


----------

